# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Hồ Đại Lải / 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô

## poohtravel

*Du lịch Hồ Đại Lải*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*
_Nằm sát thị trấn Xuân Hoà ở phía Bắc huyện Mê Linh, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, hồ Đại Lải là nơi du lịch nghỉ mát rất lý tưởng cho tất cả mọi người. Từ Hà Nội, muốn đến khu du lịch hồ Đại Lải du khách chỉ cần lên xe ngược đường quốc lộ 2 đến Phúc Yên chưa đầy một giờ đồng hồ, rồi rẽ phải, đi theo con đường lát bê tông tới thị trấn Xuân Hoà nằm ngay ven hồ. Đây là nơi nghỉ mát cuối tuần rất thuận tiện đối với người dân ở thủ đô sôi động, ồn ã. Sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng, ai chẳng muốn được bơi thuyền thư giãn giữa vùng non nước hữu tình này._
*06h30:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hồ Đại Lải một không gian xanh nằm cách trung tâm Hà nội 65 km. Xe dừng lại đầu thị xã Vĩnh Phúc, quý khách tự do ăn sáng, thưởng thức trà café…
*09h30:* Quý khách đến khu du lịch Hồ Đại Lải, Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách thăm quan núi Thằn Lằn nơi có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh vùng lòng hồ, tham quan và tắm hồ Đại Lải, tận hưởng không khí và không gian mát mẻ của khu du lịch Đại Lải, quý khách tự do đi thuyền nan, ca nô dạo quanh lòng hồ, chơi các trò chơi tại khu du lịch
*11h30:* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Vĩnh Phúc
*13h30:* Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách tham quan Đảo Chim, Rừng Ngọc Thanh.
*15h00:* HDV tổ chức một số trò chơi dân gian như: Kéo co, nhảy bao, đập niêu đất…Kết thúc trò chơi, tập thể và cá nhân thắng cuộc được nhận quà lưu niệm của *New Starlight Travel*, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn hoặc mua sắm quà lưu niệm
*16h30:* Xe đưa quý khách trở về điểm đón ban đầu, kết thúc chuyến du lịch. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quanMức ăn: 100.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ngườiKhuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – 4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch Lạng Sơn Tân Thanh*
*(Chương trình: 1 ngày -> Ô tô)*
_Là địa đầu của Tổ Quốc, Lạng Sơn là tỉnh có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh, non nước hữu tình, có nhiều di tích lịch sử với nền văn hoá đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc, nơi có nhiều di tích lịch sử, văn hoá là những tiềm năng to lớn cho việc phát triển du lịch Lạng Sơn, đem đến sức cuốn hút lạ kỳ với các du khách phương xa._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*06h00:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Lạng Sơn, trên đường Quý khách dừng chân, nghỉ ăn sáng tại thị trấn Mẹt, sau đó tiếp tục hành trình đi Lạng Sơn thăm Cửa khẩu Tân Thanh. Trên đường đi quý khách ghé thăm và vào lễ mẫu Đồng Đăng. Tới Tân Thanh, Quý khách tự do vào thăm và mua sắm tại chợ biên giới Tân Thanh. 
*11h30* : Quý khách lên xe về thị xã Lạng Sơn ăn trưa - thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản của Lạng Sơn. 
*13h30*: Xe đưa quý khách ghé thăm Chợ Đông Kinh – Trung tâm thương mại của tỉnh Lạng Sơn, đoàn tự do thăm quan và mua sắm.14h30 : Đoàn tự do mua sắm tại chợ Đông Kinh một trong trung tâm thương mại lớn nhất Thành Phố.
16h30 : Đoàn ra xe tạm biệt thành phố Lạng Sơn trở về Hà Nội .
*19h00 :* Về tới điểm đón – Chia tay Quý khách – kết thúc chương trình – hẹn gặp lại.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại.
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh
-  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
- Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 –  5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 6 -  11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
_* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào đầu tuần - cuối tuần và phụ thuộc vào số lượng đoàn._

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


_NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!_

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch* *Sapa* 
*( Thời gian: 2 ngày 3 đêm -> phương tiện Tàu nằm**)*
*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Sa Pa là Thị Trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1.600m so với mặt nước biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước....vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp của hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát. Sa Pa-Một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc ít người như H’Mông, Dao, Tày, Xá Phó...với Thác Bạc, Cổng Trời, cầu Mây, hang Gió, núi Hàm Rồng... xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người dân miền núi._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*ĐÊM NGÀY 1: GA HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI*
*19h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách khởi hành ra Ga Hà Nội. 21h00: Quý khách có mặt tại ga Hà Nội (Phố Trần Quý Cáp) lên tầu đi Lào Cai.Chuyến tầu SP3 khởi hành lúc 22h00. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.
*NGÀY 1:  LÀO CAI - SA PA (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
 06h00: Tới Lao Cai, xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
 09h00: Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Buổi chiều, quý khách đi thăm bản Cát Cát của người H’mông, Thác thuỷ điện được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1925. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Sa Pa. Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên Chợ Tình của người Dao Đỏ - một trong những nét văn hoá đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng cao phía bắc Việt Nam. 
*NGÀY 2: SA PA - LÀO CAI (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
 Sáng: sau khi ăn sáng, 9.00 trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình rồi xuống vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, thăm vườn Lan 1, vườn Lan 2. Ăn trưa. 
Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại Lao Cai. Thăm thị trấn Lao Cai, tự do mua sắm. Ăn tối.
19h00: Rời Lào Cai về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu
*NGÀY 3: GA HÀ NỘI*
04h30: Quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.850.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
-    Khách sạn 2 đêm nghỉ, phòng tivi, vệ sinh khép kín, tắm nóng lạnh, 2 người/ phòng.
 -    Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
-    Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
-    Các bữa ăn theo CT (4 chính, 2 phụ – 220.000 đ/ người/ ngày)
-    HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm (Đón tại Lào Cai)
-    Vé tàu hoả khứ hồi nằm mềm khoang 6, HN- LC -  HN
-   Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.
*Giá không bao gồm:*
-    Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hoá đơn VAT, ngủ phòng đơn.
*- Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Ngày 25.11.2012 - vào ngày chủ nhật (tức ngày 12.10 âm lịch) em khai trương Quán *" Lẩu riêu cua - sườn sụn" tại số 52 - Ngũ Xã - Ba Đình (đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m - 4m)*,em bán buổi tối bắt đầu từ 18h00' ,mong mọi người qua ủng hộ và là khách hàng thường xuyên của em - quán bán hàng với giá bình dân, chất lượng tốt, đáng tin cậy  :Smile:  - *liên hệ Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc* Mr Ngọc: 0972357557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Thanks mọi người nhé  :Smile:

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*TOUR “HÀNH TRÌNH DI SẢN”**Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Huế*
*(Chương trình: 4ngày/3đêm, khởi hành thứ Tư và Bảy hằng tuần)*



_Dải đất miền trung luôn lặng thầm khoe dáng cong cong mềm mại trên dải đất hình chữ S trải dài trên 15 vĩ độ. Với sự hấp dẫn của thiên nhiên kì thú cùng với nhưng tinh túy của nền văn hóa Chămpa còn lưu giữ đến ngày nay. Tôi tin rằng, đến với chương trình du lich này quý khách sẽ được tân hưởng cảm giác lý thú: leo Bà Nà, tắm cù lao Chàm và khám phá Hội An._

*Ngày 01: Đón khách – SƠN TRÀ - ĐÀ NẴNG (Ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng-trưa:Đón quý khách tại Đà Nẵng (Sân bay, Ga, Bến Xe...) từ 07h00 đến 13h00 đưa đi ăn trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi.
(nếu quý khách muốn tham quan Bà Nà, đặt chuyến bay sớm đến Đà Nẵng, muộn nhất 08’00 hạ cánh, mua thêm Tour ghép đi Bà Nà, phụ thu thêm 650,000 đ/khách (bao gồm xe, hướng dẫn viên, vé cáp treo khứ hồi, thay bữa trưa đặc sản bằng buổi ăn trưa trên Bà Nà, chiều về tiếp tục nhập đoàn)
- Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam  và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng
- Tối:        Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình Nghệ Thuật Truyền Thống Việt Nam và tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...  

*Ngày 02: ĐÀ NẴNG – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN -  ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Khởi hành tham quan khu di tích – danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng), Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá  Non Nước. Tiếp tục vào Hội An nhận phòng KS nghỉ ngơi. 
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Hội An
- Chiều: Bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm Phố Cổ với: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà Cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15.
- Tối:        Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An, rực rỡ soi bóng bên dòng sông Hoài, từng là thương cảng sầm uất của người Chăm thế kỉ thứ II và Việt Nam từ thế kỉ XVI.

*Ngày 03: HỘI AN - CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)*

- Sáng:  Điểm tâm. Rời Hội An đi Cố Đô Huế - Di sản văn hoá Thế Giới, ghé tham quan mua sắm tại Siêu Thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung, tiếp tục hành trình xuyên hầm đường bộ đèo Hải vân, dừng chân chụp ảnh làng Chài Lăng Cô.
- Trưa:   Ăn trưa nhà hàng và nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi.
- Chiều: Tham quan Đại Nội (Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh) và Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII.
- Tối:        Ăn tối nhà hàng với đặc sản xứ Huế (Bánh bèo, lọc, nậm, khoái,...). Ngồi thuyền Rồng nghe CA HUẾ và thả hoa đăng cầu may trên dòng Hương thơ mộng.

*Ngày 04: HUẾ -  Ăn sáng*

- Sáng:    Điểm tâm. Khách tự túc phương tiện ra sân bay/ga/trạm xe & tự túc ăn trưa/tối.  (Nếu yêu cầu xe tiễn sân bay: phát sinh chi phí XE 4 CN-7 CN:300,000 đ/xe & XE 16 CN: 400,000 đ/xe

*Giá tour trọn gói cho 1 khách: 3.600.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*

Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời điểm khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** PHỤC VỤ ĐOÀN:*
 - Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
(15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour)
- Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi :hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người… 
trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ:  ngủ phòng ba
trường hợp đi 1 người, phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghép
- Ăn các bữa theo tour: 03 bữa sáng buffet + 03 bữa trưa + 03 bữa tối tiêu chuẩn 100,000 VNĐ/suất (thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng, đặc sản Hội An & Huế)
- Ca Huế sông Hương: Thuyền Rồng, Nhạc Công, Ca sĩ + Thả hoa đăng cầu may.
- Vé tham quan các điểm.
- Vé tham dự biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thống.
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
- Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
* * KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
 - Chi phí cá nhân, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn,.. và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
- Vé máy bay/tàu/ô tô khứ hồi: HN//DN – HUE//HN.
* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/ 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*Du lịch sông Hồng 1 ngày*
*Đền Dầm,Đền Đại Lộ - Đền Chử Đồng Tử - Làng Gốm Bát Tràng*
* (Chương trình: 1 ngày – tàu thủy)*

_“Tour” du lịch (một ngày trên sông Hồng) đưa du khách tới thăm quan những địa danh lịch sử,tìm hiểu những nét văn hóa đặc sắc, với những truyền thuyết, truyền tích của dân tộc Việt Nam,khám phá những làng nghề truyền thống dọc theo bờ sông như đi thăm di tích đền Dầm- Đền Đại Lộ (Hà Tây), đền Chử Đồng Tử- Làng gốm Bát Tràng,Du khách tới đây không chỉ khám phá những bí ẩn của dòng sông, mở rộng hiểu biết về văn hóa dân tộc mà còn được tận hưởng những giây phút thư giãn thú vị hữu ích trên con tàu …._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*07h00:* Quý khách tập trung tại 42 Chương Dương Độ (Trên đường Trần Quang Khải đối diện Toà nhà Vietcombạnk).Hướng dẫn viên sẽ hỗ trợ gửi phương tiện cả nhóm.Đoàn xuống tàu chuẩn bị hành trình 
*      08h00*: Tàu nhổ neo rời Bến Chương Dương Độ Chỉ sau vài phút, tàu xa dần để lại sau lưng thành phố với những âm thanh ồn ào của cuộc sống thường nhật, nhường vào đó là cảnh vật êm đềm của làng quê Việt Nam.Gió lộng trên những bãi cát, vạt ngô xanh ngút ngát soi bóng xuống dòng sông đỏ mặn mà.Ngắm Hà Nội từ trên bãi bồi bạn sẽ thấy khoảng cách ấy đủ xa để cảm thấy nhẹ lòng, nhưng vẫn đủ gần để thấy còn lưu luyến.Quý khách được ngắm nhìn Cầu Thanh Trì - cây cầu dài nhất Đông Dương tính đến thời điểm hiện nay. 
 Trên thuyền quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưư văn nghệ, thưởng thức các tiết mục văn nghệ quan họ Bắc Ninh một làn điệu dân ca nổi tiếng của xứ Kinh Bắc… 
*     90h00:* Đền Dầm là điểm dừng chân đầu tiên của hành trình sau một tiếng 30 phút.Du khách lên bờ lễ đền và ngắm nhìn cảnh vật tại đây,nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử ngôi đền cổ nằm bên bờ Sông Hồng, đoàn tiếp tục đi bộ sang thăm Đền Đại Lộ, thắp hương làm lễ tại Ban Mẫu, Rời không gian tĩnh lặng với cây thị ngàn năm,và cây đa già ngày xưa Hưng Đạo Đại Vương đã dừng chân buộc ngựa…
*     10h00*: Quý khách xuống tàu, đoàn khởi hành tới điểm xa nhất của hành trình tới nơi quý khách tham quan - Đền thờ Tiên Dung và Chử Đồng Tử.nơi đây thường được gọi là “Ngôi đền tình yêu”. Phía bên kia sông là Bãi Tự Nhiên, hay còn gọi là bãi Thiên Mạc, tức “Màn trời”, nơi xưa kia công chúa Tiên Dung quây màn để tắm và đã gặp chàng trai Chử Đồng Tử đang vùi mình trong cát..Thăm quan ngôi đền cổ thờ Chử Đồng Tử – một trong tứ Bất tử của người Việt cùng với: Thánh Gióng, Bà Mẫu Liễu Hạnh và Trần Hưng Đạo…
*     11h40*: Rời “ngôi đền tình yêu” với ít nhiều lưu luyến. Trong lúc ăn trưa trên tàu, Tàu sẽ đưa chúng ta quay về khám phá làng gốm cổ Bát Tràng – Làng nghề truyền thống còn lưu giữ lại được đến ngày này.
*     14h00*: Tới làng gốm quý khách tham quan khám phá khu làng cổ quanh co của Bát Tràng dạo chơi chợ gốm sứ tìm cho mình một vài món đồ lưu niệm.
*     15h00:* Quý khách lên tàu trở về bến tàu Chương Dương.
*     16h30*: Tới bến Tàu Chương Dương,kết thúc chương trình và chia tay quý khách hẹn gặp lại. 
*Giá trọn gói: 450.000 VNĐ/1Khách*
* (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách – khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ)*
*Giá vé bao gồm:*
 1. Tàu thủy phục vụ theo chương trình tham quan trên Sông Hồng
 2. Chương trình ca nhạc giao lưu, văn nghệ 
 3. Vé thăm quan thắm cảnh vào cửa lần 1
 4. Ăn trưa trên tàu
 5. Hướng dẫn viên kinh ngịêm nhiệt tình phục vụ theo chương trình
 6. Bảo hiểm du lịch mức trách nhiệm tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ/1 người /1 vụ
** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 2 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 3 -  dưới 9 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 10 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau: ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm ->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
- Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
- Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
- Động Thác Bờ.
- Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
- Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.


Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502
Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió
ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình
Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn

----------


## poohtravel

*Du lịch Hạ Long ngủ tàu*
*(Chương trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm, khởi hành hàng ngày -> Ô tô)*

Từ trên cao nhìn xuống, vịnh Hạ Long như một bức tranh khổng lồ vô cùng sống động. Ði giữa Hạ Long, ta ngỡ như lạc vào một thế giới cổ tích bị hoá đá, đảo thì giống hình một người đang đứng hướng về đất liền (hòn Ðầu Người), đảo thì giống như một con rồng đang bay lượn trên mặt nước (hòn Rồng), đảo thì lại giống như một ông lão đang ngồi câu cá (hòn Ông Lã Vọng), hòn Cánh Buồm, hòn Cặp Gà, hòn Lư Hương... Tất cả trông rất thực, thực đến kinh ngạc.

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Hạ Long                (Ăn trưa, tối)*

08h00-08h30: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel đón quý khách tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi Hạ Long.
10h00-10h30: Quý khách dừng chân tại Hải Dương
11h30: Đến Hạ Long, quý khách lên tàu nhỏ chuyển tải sang tàu lớn
11h45: Quý khách lên tàu, thưởng thức đồ uống chào mừng do các thủy thủ phục vụ, nhận phòng trên tàu.
12h15: Tàu đưa quý khách bắt đầu đi thăm vịnh Hạ Long- Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới 2 lần được Unesco công nhận.
13h00- 14h00: Ăn trưa trên tàu với nhiều món hải sản và đồ ăn thơm ngon, hấp dẫn.
15h30: Tàu đưa quý khách đến thăm hang Sửng Sốt – hang động đẹp và nổi tiếng nhất Hạ Long.
16h30: Quý khách lên tàu để tiếp tục hành trình khám phá vịnh Hạ Long bằng xuồng kayak và có cơ hội tắm biển và nghỉ ngơi trên tàu.
19h00: Quý khách ăn tối trên tàu với nhiều món hải sản hấp dẫn.
21h00 – 23h00: Quý khách có cơ hội tham gia các hoạt động trên tàu như xem phim, hát karaoke,  hoặc có thể cùng câu mực với nhân viên trên tàu.
23h00: Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngày 02: Hạ Long – Hà Nội           (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

07h00:   Ăn sáng trên tàu.
08h15: Tàu đưa quý khách vào thăm đảo Titôp, tự do tắm biển hoặc thư giãn trên đảo.
09h00: Quý khách trở lại tàu và tiếp tục ngắm vịnh Hạ Long.
10h15: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng.
11h25: Về đến bến Hạ Long, quý khách chuyển sang tàu nhỏ đưa quý khách vào bến tàu, kết thúc hành trình khám phá Hạ Long.
11h45: Ăn trưa trên nhà hàng Thăng Long.
12h15: Quý khách lên xe về Hà  Nội, trên đường đi quý khách nghỉ chân 15 phút tại Hải Dương.
16h30 – 17h00: Về đến khách sạn, kết thúc chương trình tour. Cảm ơn quý khách và hẹn gặp lại lần sau.

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.800.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khởi hành hàng ngày)*


Quý khách có thể lựa chọn ngủ tại khách sạn.

* GIÁ BAO GỒM:

- Xe du lich phục vụ theo chương trình
- Khách sạn: Ngủ tàu deluxe 2 người/buồng.
- Các bữa ăn trong chương trình (03 bữa chính 01 bữa phụ)
- Vé tham quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
- Tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long
- Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình
- Nước uống trên xe, y tế dự phòng.

* GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.

* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322 Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch Chùa Bái Đính – Tràng An*
*(Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện Ô tô)*
_Khu du lịch sinh thái Tràng An nằm phía Đông tỉnh Ninh Bình, có tổng diện tích gần 2000 ha, được chia làm 5 khu chức năng chính: khu bảo tồn đặc biệt (khu cố đô Hoa Lư), khu trung tâm, khu hang động, khu dịch vụ du lịch, khu tâm linh núi chùa Bái Đính. Toàn khu có 47 di tích lịch sử với nhiều hang động ẩn mình trong những núi đá vôi, các thung lũng và hệ thống sông ngầm đan xen tạo nên một không gian huyền ảo và thơ mộng. Với hàng trăm pho tượng lớn nhỏ, Bái Đính (Gia Viễn, Ninh Bình) được coi là một trong những ngôi chùa lớn nhất và có nhiều tượng nhất Việt Nam._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố khởi hành đi Ninh Bình, trên đường đi dừng chân nghỉ tại Phủ lý (Quý khách tự do ăn sáng).
*08h15:* Đoàn đến nơi cầu lễ phật tại Chùa Bái Đính – ngôi chùa lớn nhất Việt Nam với 500 pho tượng La Hán, tượng phật đồng lớn nhất Việt Nam cao 10m nặng 100 tấn.
*11h00:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng thưởng thức đặc sản dê núi đá, rượu ngọc dương.
*12h30:* Quý khách lên xe, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan khu du lịch Tràng An.
Tới khu du lịch Tràng An, quý khách xuống thuyền tham quan quần thể hang động:hang Sáng, hang tối, hang Ba Giọt, hang Nấu rượu đầy huyền bí và hoang xơ,ngắm cảnh núi non, sông nước trong xanh - một Hạ Long trên cạn của Ninh Bình.
*16h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội
*18h00:* Xe trả khách tại điểm hẹn, kết thúc chuyến thăm quan du lịch.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 390.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại. 
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
- Thuyền tham quan khu du lịch Tràng An.
-  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
- Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 –  4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 – 10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
_* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào đầu tuần - cuối tuần và phụ thuộc vào số lượng đoàn._


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------

